# Superlux HD 681 B



## torr3nt (4. April 2012)

Hay Community,

ich interessiere mich für die Superlux HD-681 B (http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681_b.htm)  Kopfhörer, kann jedoch schon auf den ersten Blick sehen, dass die Ohrpolster zu dünn für mich sind. Ich würde nun gerne erfahren, ob es dafür extra dickere Polster aus Stoff o. a. Velour zu kaufen gibt.

MfG

Sebastian Löser

*Edit:* Ich habe gelesen, dass die http://www.thomann.de/de/akg_k240270271_velour_ohrpolster.htm auf die http://www.thomann.de/de/superlux_hd681_b.htm passen sollen.

*Edit:* Was ist eig. der Unterschied zwischen den HD-681, den HD-681 B und den HD-681 F?

*Edit:*  Die Frage hat sich erledigt, danke SuFu ;D



netheral schrieb:


> Schau dir allgemein mal die Superlux 681 an. Gibt es in verschiedenen Ausführungen. Das einfache ist die Badewanne, das 681b ist etwas "humaner" und das 681f ist quasi der "Schöngeist", der alles neutral darstellt



*Edit:* Habe schon passende Polster gefunden, Post könnte geschlossen werden ^^


----------



## K3n$! (4. April 2012)

Kurze Frage: Kaufst du dir jetzt noch Ohrpolster für 17€ für ein 19,90€ "teuren" Kopfhörer ?


----------



## ReaCT (4. April 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Kaufst du dir jetzt noch Ohrpolster für 17€ für ein 19,90€ "teuren" Kopfhörer ?


 
Für 37€ gibts halt nichts besseres


----------



## torr3nt (4. April 2012)

Ja, denn laut Review ([User-Review] Superlux 681 /b/f günstige und gute Kopfhörer) sind die KH mit 37€ immernoch ein Schnäppchen ;D


----------



## K3n$! (4. April 2012)

Mich irritiert das bloß, weil die Polster fast das gleiche kosten wie der KH selbst.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (4. April 2012)

Das Polster ist ja nicht original für den Superlux, sondern für AKGs, welche deutlich mehr kosten.

Das Zitat, wo steht wie die 3 KHs klingen stimmt aber nicht so ganz. Keiner der Kopfhörer ist neutral, sie sind alle eine Badewanne, zumindestens der Mittel- und Hochtonbereich ist bei allen nahezu identisch. Sie unterscheiden sich nur in der Stärke des Tieftonbereichs. Unten noch ein Bild mit den Frequenzgängen:

http://brotlos.com/681comparision.jpg


----------



## torr3nt (4. April 2012)

Damit kann ich nix anfangen :/ hab mir jz die HD 681 F bestellt, die anderen waren ausverkauft -.-*

Ist diese Definition richtig?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/211303-superlux-hd-681-b.html


----------



## Darkseth (4. April 2012)

Wieso ausverkauft? der 681 ohne Buchstabe (mit dem meisten bass) ist schon seit wochen verfügbar: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer
Der 681 B ist aber ausverkauft, ist aber egal.
Der 681 F hat am wenigsten bass, ist sogar ziemlich bass-arm, denn selbst der ohne buchstabe klingt schon recht hell. Den F würd ich also eher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## torr3nt (4. April 2012)

Tcha, zu spät. Den normalen würd ich mir wegen des Designs nicht bestellen, also blieb mir nur der F.


----------



## Darkseth (4. April 2012)

Das sind doch nur die ringe, die eben Rot sind


----------



## torr3nt (4. April 2012)

Jupp und die stören mich gewaltig. Mich nervt es ja sebst, aber ich kann das nicht abstellen, dass ich so nen äußerlichen Fehltritt so ernst nehme. -.-*

Egal, wenn ich die F nicht mag schick ich sie zurück, so läuft das.


----------



## Kaviarfresser (5. April 2012)

Vil würden dir die in der original Farbe besser gefallen, auf Bildern wirken die immer hellrot, in natura haben die eher die Farbe von nem rohen filetsteak 
Die "normalen" Superluxx mein ich...


----------



## hotfirefox (5. April 2012)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen das dir der F gefällt, den mögen fast alle nicht^^

Du kannst statt dem 681 auch den 668 B nehmen, wenn er dir eher zusagt.
Den 330 und den 660 kann man auch noch gut gebrauchen.


----------



## torr3nt (5. April 2012)

Wie schon gesagt, die B-Versio ist ausverkauf.


----------



## hotfirefox (5. April 2012)

Darum habe ich dir auch drei Alternativen genannt.


----------



## torr3nt (7. April 2012)

So, die Superlux HD-681 F sind gekommen.

Mein Eindruck:

-Wie in mehreren Reviews gesagt ist der KH sehr neutral abgestimmt, was mir nicht so sehr gefällt, mich allerdings auch nicht stört.

Tipp: Eine SoKa (z.B. Asus Xonar DG) wie ich sie benutze hatt die Möglichkeit den Klang durch "Effekte" zu verändern. Ich habe wegen der neutralen abstimmung die Höhen und Tiefen angehoben. Dies kann jedoch jeder nach eigenem Belieben einstellen.

-Der Tragekomfort ist wirklich gut, besonders das Kopfband trägt dazu bei. Die Standardpolster lassen sich zudem durch wesentlich gemütlichere (subjektive Ansicht meinerseits) Velour Pads von AKG austauschen (AKG K240/270/271 Velour Ohrpolster).

Tipp: Für Leute mit leicht abstehenden Ohren kann man etwas Moosgummi unter die Polster schieben um sie anzuheben. Das erhöht den Tragekomfort und kostet kaum etwas. Alternativ kann man natürlich auch Pappe o.ä. verwenden.

Fazit: Super Kopfhörer für wenig Geld.


----------

